# Best Dogfighter



## Adolf Galland (Jan 6, 2005)

Which is the Best Dogfighter(Fighter VS Fighter ONLY) between 15,000FT and 35,000FT?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

The Spit...

And why the hell is the P-80 there? It never saw action against enemy planes...

The Zero should be there instead...


----------



## wmaxt (Jan 6, 2005)

The P-38 of course. 

We've see the Spit XIV vs P-38H test (even though CC Jordan did have a typo that's only 1 source) but the range gives a slight edge to the P-38 esp the L version. 

The Zero should be in here.


----------



## Adolf Galland (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh, yeah i completely 4got about the japs planes, i'll add the Zero and the Nakijima Ki-84 there


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2005)

Im going to lock this thread and make a new one with updated and more specific planes listed.. Please revote.............


----------

